# howdy



## AF82 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey everyone, Im happy to be here.

I really just want people to read my stuff and get some feedback. Oh yeah, for those who are wondering my name was my entry number for a writing competition I participated in.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello to you, AF82, and very much welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey there AF82 and welcome


----------



## CelticRose (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## mi is happy (Jan 21, 2008)

Helo!  Welcome! I hope to see you around budy!


----------



## Jacinta (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi I'm new here too - just finding my way around - good luck. 
Jacinta McDevitt


----------



## crowe1120 (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome, I am new too.


----------

